# Iran’s Greatest Asset



## PoliticalChic (Apr 6, 2019)

As the saying goes, ‘There’s none so blind as one who will not see.’ Proving it, there are those who pretend not to know the identity of the thread title. They are known as Democrats/Leftists.




1.Running for President, this was Obama’s tune:                                                                                                      October 7 2008, in the second presidential debate: "We cannot allow Iran to get a nuclear weapon. It would be a game-changer in the region. Not only would it threaten Israel, our strongest ally in the region and one of our strongest allies in the world, but it would also create a possibility of nuclear weapons falling into the hands of terrorists. And so it's unacceptable. And I will do everything that's required to prevent it. And we will never take military options off the table"


More from the most prodigious liar ever to defile the White House:                           
March 6, 2012, press conference: "And what I have said is, is that we will not countenance Iran getting a nuclear weapon. My policy is not containment; my policy is to prevent them from getting a nuclear weapon -- because if they get a nuclear weapon that could trigger an arms race in the region, it would undermine our non-proliferation goals, it could potentially fall into the hands of terrorists.




2.Reality is defined by actions, not words, and these are Hussein Obama’s actions:                                     Barack Obama, the #1 funder of radical Islamic fundamentalism and of the world’s worst state sponsor of terrorism, in the history of the world…sent pallets of cash to the maniacs.


Under Hussein Obama, the United States was the lead benefactor of Islamic terrorism.
He 'invested' in Iran by agreeing to allow Hezbollah to see $1 billion of cocaine in the United States,and prevented law enforcement from stopping them.

He gave his nod to ballistic missiles and nuclear weapons for 7th century barbarians.

 The big question about Hussein Obama was always was he Sunni or Shia…and with the Iran deal, we got answer.





3. Obama guaranteed Iran as a nuclear power, with no reason to do so, other than is love of Islamofascism.              
NPR wrote that they were restricted for 10 years:

"Perhaps the biggest unknown is what happens to that breakout time once some of the terms of this deal start to expire 10 and 15 years from now.
In an interview with NPR after the framework of this agreement was reached, President Obama conceded that "at that point the breakout times would have shrunk almost down to zero."
But this deal, Obama argued at the time, buys the United States at least a decade."
6 Things You Should Know About The Iran Nuclear Deal

And that was written three years ago.




Intelligence agencies refer to their spies in the other camp as “assets.”


Now do you recognize who Iran’s greatest asset is?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Apr 6, 2019)

*There is nobody verifying the Iran Deal!!!*



4.The toothless Iran Deal was meant to allowed the terrorist state to become a nuclear power.

Why????

What possible benefit did it accrue to any except Islamofascists?????



And the pretense is that the Atomic Energy Commission would keep tabs, and prevent Iran from hiding nuclear facilities. *This week we have proof that that claim was a sham: there is no intention of ‘catching’ Iran cheating.     *

Contrary to the flaccid argument that Iran is in compliance with the agreement….and no matter who says it…..*there is no way to know*. The 7th century savages have a built-in dodge: Iran has 14 day to say whether to allow inspections asked for, and actually has the ability to delay any inspections up to 24 days.
_There is no way of ascertaining whether or not Iran is adhering to the terms

_

 "The deal's provisions for inspections of military facilities, or "undeclared sites," involve a complex process with plenty of opportunities for Iran to stall. Tehran can propose alternatives to on-site inspections, or reject the request, which would trigger* a 24-day process for the Joint Commission countries to override the rejection.*

That could drag on for months. And under ambiguities built into the deal, it's unclear whether Iran must allow IAEA inspectors into military sites, or whether the Iranians can take their own environmental samples and send them to the IAEA for testing, as was allowed under a 2015 side agreement that let Iran use its own experts to inspect the Parchin military site."
U.S. seeks to test Iran deal with more inspections



We got proof of the above this week.


----------



## BlackFlag (Apr 6, 2019)

Is Trump still sharing nuclear secrets with the terrorist state of Saudi Arabia?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Apr 6, 2019)

BlackFlag said:


> Is Trump still sharing nuclear secrets with the terrorist state of Saudi Arabia?



Let's pretend that you have an IQ....

You must recognize that, as always, my post are linked, sourced, and documented.

You have a palpable fear of recognizing that.

That's why you attempted to respond.



Now see if you can explain why you cannot find any mistakes in my posts.

And.....if they are as true as they appear, and they are, what must be the case about what you have been trained to believe.



Wait  'til the nest post.....and fear it.


----------



## BlackFlag (Apr 6, 2019)

PoliticalChic said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > Is Trump still sharing nuclear secrets with the terrorist state of Saudi Arabia?
> ...


Your post is wildly biased and completely unrepresentative of what the Obama administration was trying to do and what has come from it.  Might as well just post a link to a Pam Gellar article or that brain damaged Loomer woman.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Apr 6, 2019)

BlackFlag said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > BlackFlag said:
> ...




Remember....we're pretending that you have an intellect.

Consider the possibilities.

Since we both know you can't find a single thing to dispute in my thesis, Obama is essentially an agent of Iran, out to gain nuclear weapons for the barbarians......

...how does this enter into the calculation if one does have some intelligence?


Try again: find any errors.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Apr 6, 2019)

BlackFlag said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > BlackFlag said:
> ...





He said this:

1.Running for President, this was Obama’s tune: October 7 2008, in the second presidential debate: "We cannot allow Iran to get a nuclear weapon. It would be a game-changer in the region. Not only would it threaten Israel, our strongest ally in the region and one of our strongest allies in the world, but it would also create a possibility of nuclear weapons falling into the hands of terrorists. And so it's unacceptable. And I will do everything that's required to prevent it. And we will never take military options off the table"


More from the most prodigious liar ever to defile the White House: 
March 6, 2012, press conference: "And what I have said is, is that we will not countenance Iran getting a nuclear weapon. My policy is not containment; my policy is to prevent them from getting a nuclear weapon -- because if they get a nuclear weapon that could trigger an arms race in the region, it would undermine our non-proliferation goals, it could potentially fall into the hands of terrorists.




_Then Hussein did the very opposite._

See if you can explain it to your own satisfaction.


----------



## BlackFlag (Apr 6, 2019)

PoliticalChic said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


Doesn't matter what I do.  What matters is that not even the most radical right wing administration in history will do anything about your nonsense.  Because nonsense is all it is.


----------



## BlackFlag (Apr 6, 2019)

PoliticalChic said:


> _Then Hussein did the very opposite._


Provide a photo of an Iranian nuclear weapon.  Take your time.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Apr 6, 2019)

BlackFlag said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > BlackFlag said:
> ...





See if you can get over being a coward.


Try.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Apr 6, 2019)

5. European nations, never known for integrity, want only the economic benefits that dealing with Iran brings them. That’s why they resist *Trump’s attempts to stifle the nuclear programs of the rogue state.*

*The IAEA is a pretend-watchdog* that has no intentions to watch Iran’s nuclear program, or ‘discover’ how it lies and breaks the treaty….exactly what *Obama *and Kerry planned.





6*. Six months ago Israel,* at the UN, Israel identified a secret nuclear facility that Iran was using to advance its program, contrary to the fake deal….*six months ago.*




This week:

*“UN agency said to visit warehouse where PM [Netanyahu] says Iran stored nuclear material”  *
UN agency said to visit warehouse where PM says Iran stored nuclear material




Six months later.....guess why.


----------



## pismoe (Apr 6, 2019)

BlackFlag said:


> Is Trump still sharing nuclear secrets with the terrorist state of Saudi Arabia?


-------------------------------   I think that the Saudis are Americas Ally , same as Israel .   If I am correct then I think that the  Trump can share with them if he like   BFlag .


----------



## PoliticalChic (Apr 6, 2019)

7. "Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu holds up a placard showing a suspected Iranian atomic site while delivering a speech at the United Nations during the United Nations General Assembly on *September 27, 2018 *in New York City."
IAEA inspected Iranian ‘nuclear warehouse’ revealed by Netanyahu — report




Revealed in *September*…..the IAEA got around to inspecting the facility in *March,* for a report due in *June.*

Seriously.

Clearly the powers that be.....headed by Hussein Obama......never had any intention of revealing Iran's nuclear program.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Apr 6, 2019)

Obama never met a Muslim he hated or a cop he liked


----------



## francoHFW (Apr 6, 2019)

PoliticalChic said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > Is Trump still sharing nuclear secrets with the terrorist state of Saudi Arabia?
> ...


Linked sourced and documented by total garbage propaganda sites, brainwashed functional moron.... LOL


----------



## PoliticalChic (Apr 6, 2019)

francoHFW said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > BlackFlag said:
> ...





Yet....you couldn't find a way to dispute any of it.


1.Running for President, this was Obama’s tune: October 7 2008, in the second presidential debate: "We cannot allow Iran to get a nuclear weapon. It would be a game-changer in the region. Not only would it threaten Israel, our strongest ally in the region and one of our strongest allies in the world, but it would also create a possibility of nuclear weapons falling into the hands of terrorists. And so it's unacceptable. And I will do everything that's required to prevent it. And we will never take military options off the table"


More from the most prodigious liar ever to defile the White House: 
March 6, 2012, press conference: "And what I have said is, is that we will not countenance Iran getting a nuclear weapon. My policy is not containment; my policy is to prevent them from getting a nuclear weapon -- because if they get a nuclear weapon that could trigger an arms race in the region, it would undermine our non-proliferation goals, it could potentially fall into the hands of terrorists.




2.Reality is defined by actions, not words, and these are Hussein Obama’s actions: Barack Obama, the #1 funder of radical Islamic fundamentalism and of the world’s worst state sponsor of terrorism, in the history of the world…sent pallets of cash to the maniacs.


Under Hussein Obama, the United States was the lead benefactor of Islamic terrorism.
He 'invested' in Iran by agreeing to allow Hezbollah to see $1 billion of cocaine in the United States,and prevented law enforcement from stopping them.

He gave his nod to ballistic missiles and nuclear weapons for 7th century barbarians.

The big question about Hussein Obama was always was he Sunni or Shia…and with the Iran deal, we got answer.





3. Obama guaranteed Iran as a nuclear power, with no reason to do so, other than is love of Islamofascism. 
NPR wrote that they were restricted for 10 years:

"Perhaps the biggest unknown is what happens to that breakout time once some of the terms of this deal start to expire 10 and 15 years from now.
In an interview with NPR after the framework of this agreement was reached, President Obama conceded that "at that point the breakout times would have shrunk almost down to zero."
But this deal, Obama argued at the time, buys the United States at least a decade."
6 Things You Should Know About The Iran Nuclear Deal

And that was written three years ago.




Intelligence agencies refer to their spies in the other camp as “assets.”


Now do you recognize who Iran’s greatest asset is?


----------



## francoHFW (Apr 6, 2019)

PoliticalChic said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


well Trump is the greatest ally of Iran's hardline fundamentalist
 revolutionary guard assholes, and responsible diplomats in the United States and our allies are the best allies of Iran's moderates.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Apr 6, 2019)

francoHFW said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...





Can you dispute anything herein, you mindless dunce????




1.Running for President, this was Obama’s tune: October 7 2008, in the second presidential debate: "We cannot allow Iran to get a nuclear weapon. It would be a game-changer in the region. Not only would it threaten Israel, our strongest ally in the region and one of our strongest allies in the world, but it would also create a possibility of nuclear weapons falling into the hands of terrorists. And so it's unacceptable. And I will do everything that's required to prevent it. And we will never take military options off the table"


More from the most prodigious liar ever to defile the White House: 
March 6, 2012, press conference: "And what I have said is, is that we will not countenance Iran getting a nuclear weapon. My policy is not containment; my policy is to prevent them from getting a nuclear weapon -- because if they get a nuclear weapon that could trigger an arms race in the region, it would undermine our non-proliferation goals, it could potentially fall into the hands of terrorists.




2.Reality is defined by actions, not words, and these are Hussein Obama’s actions: Barack Obama, the #1 funder of radical Islamic fundamentalism and of the world’s worst state sponsor of terrorism, in the history of the world…sent pallets of cash to the maniacs.


Under Hussein Obama, the United States was the lead benefactor of Islamic terrorism.
He 'invested' in Iran by agreeing to allow Hezbollah to see $1 billion of cocaine in the United States,and prevented law enforcement from stopping them.

He gave his nod to ballistic missiles and nuclear weapons for 7th century barbarians.

The big question about Hussein Obama was always was he Sunni or Shia…and with the Iran deal, we got answer.





3. Obama guaranteed Iran as a nuclear power, with no reason to do so, other than is love of Islamofascism. 
NPR wrote that they were restricted for 10 years:

"Perhaps the biggest unknown is what happens to that breakout time once some of the terms of this deal start to expire 10 and 15 years from now.
In an interview with NPR after the framework of this agreement was reached, President Obama conceded that "at that point the breakout times would have shrunk almost down to zero."
But this deal, Obama argued at the time, buys the United States at least a decade."
6 Things You Should Know About The Iran Nuclear Deal

And that was written three years ago.




Intelligence agencies refer to their spies in the other camp as “assets.”


Now do you recognize who Iran’s greatest asset is?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Apr 6, 2019)

francoHFW said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...





"....Iran's moderates."

There are no such things, you moron.

Ben Rhodes made it up for fools like you.


Here, from the NYTimes:

*"Rhodes’s innovative campaign* to sell the Iran deal is likely to be a model for how future administrations explain foreign policy to Congress and the public. The way in which most Americans have heard the story of the Iran deal presented — that the Obama administration began seriously engaging with Iranian officials in 2013 in order to take advantage of a new political reality in Iran, which came about because of elections that brought moderates to power in that country — was largely manufactured for the purpose for selling the deal*. Even where the particulars of that story are true, the implications that readers and viewers are encouraged to take away from those particulars are often misleading or false."
*
....Rhodes’s war room did its work on Capitol Hill and with reporters. In the spring of last year, legions of arms-control experts began popping up at think tanks and on social media, and then became key sources for hundreds of often-clueless reporters. “We created an echo chamber,” he admitted, when I asked him to explain the onslaught of freshly minted experts cheerleading for the deal. “They were saying things that validated what we had given them to say.”
The Aspiring Novelist Who Became Obama’s Foreign-Policy Guru




The liars put it out for imbeciles like you.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Apr 6, 2019)

*Inspections....six month late*….six months after Netanyahu revealed its existence at the UN….the IAEA moves to inspect.



8. “Inspectors from the UN’s nuclear agency have visited a facility in Tehran that Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu said was an undeclared site used by Iran to house nuclear material, according to a Reuters report on Thursday.

Speaking at the United Nations in* September,* *Netanyahu called on the International Atomic Energy Agency to inspect the “secret atomic warehouse” *in the Iranian capital, which he said may be storing some 300 tons of nuclear-related equipment and material.


…months after Israel’s disclosure that it had spirited away what it said was a “half-ton” of Iranian nuclear documents from Tehran, with Netanyahu saying both the archive and the warehouse were proof that Iran continues to seek atomic weapons despite the 2015 international agreement to limit its nuclear program.


Reuters quotes diplomats revealing IAEA inspected facility in Tehran multiple times in March; results of samples taken from site will be ready in June.”    UN agency said to visit warehouse where PM says Iran stored nuclear material


----------



## francoHFW (Apr 6, 2019)

PoliticalChic said:


> *Inspections....six month late*….six months after Netanyahu revealed its existence at the UN….the IAEA moves to inspect.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


everyone outside your bubble of garbage propaganda knows it's a great deal that keeps Iran from having nuclear missiles. Duh


----------



## impuretrash (Apr 6, 2019)

BlackFlag said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > _Then Hussein did the very opposite._
> ...



They WILL develop nukes. There's no question about it. It's the only way to deter American invasion on behalf of Israel.


----------



## francoHFW (Apr 6, 2019)

impuretrash said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


Well okay if you say so LOL. Way to keep the Iranian hard liners in power, Trumpettes.


----------



## westwall (Apr 6, 2019)

PoliticalChic said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > Is Trump still sharing nuclear secrets with the terrorist state of Saudi Arabia?
> ...







Bad assumption with old flaggy here, his IQ is lower than a gnat.  But, your position is absolutely correct.  Were it not for obummer showering the mullahs with cash, there is good evidence that they would have been deposed by now, by their own people.  obummer, that prick, threw the mad mullahs a huge lifeline that they have since used to enrich themselves, stabilize their country to a bit, and spread terror throughout the world.

When the real histories of what that fucker did are finally written, he will no doubt be placed on the same level as Heydrich and other monsters of so called humanity.


----------



## impuretrash (Apr 6, 2019)

francoHFW said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > BlackFlag said:
> ...


 
Um...I thought you guys were opposed to regime change?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Apr 6, 2019)

francoHFW said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > *Inspections....six month late*….six months after Netanyahu revealed its existence at the UN….the IAEA moves to inspect.
> ...




There is truly something wrong with simpletons like you.

When facts are revealed, all you are capable of is sputtering 'is not, isssssss  nooootttttttt!!!'


Everything I post is 100% accurate, correct and true.


Get lost, you dope.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Apr 6, 2019)

westwall said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > BlackFlag said:
> ...





Well, westy, Obama does have a sort of obligation to his co-religionists.......


----------



## PoliticalChic (Apr 6, 2019)

9. _*What benefit did America, or the world, accrue by awarding nuclear weapons to the world's worst state sponsor of terrorism?*_



Contrary to what has been the policy of the civilized world for half a century, the back-stabbing crypto-Muslim, Hussein *Obama, offers nuclear weapons to the 7th century savages of Iran.*

The Treaty on the *Non*-*Proliferation* of Nuclear Weapons, commonly known as the *Non*-*Proliferation*Treaty or NPT, is an international treaty whose objective is to prevent the spread of nuclear weapons and weapons technology, to promote cooperation in the peaceful uses of nuclear energy, and to further the goal of ...
*Treaty on the Non-Proliferation of Nuclear Weapons - Wikipedia*
Treaty on the Non-Proliferation of Nuclear Weapons - Wikipedia




Making Obama, a….
 "war criminal.... a person who transgresses moral or civil law"
war criminal



And none of the mindless drones can find a way to explain or support this…..but continue to praise the war criminal.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Apr 6, 2019)

10. *"Obama's Unforgivable Betrayal*

*The president's nuclear accommodation of radical Islamist theocrats threatens Israel's survival.*
[Obama] is no longer trying to stop Iran from going nuclear. “Never” has been slimmed down to 13 years – at best!"
https://www.usnews.com/opinion/arti...ar-deal-is-an-unforgivable-betrayal-of-israel




11. *Obama's Iran Nuclear Deal Allows the Regime to Develop a Weapon ...*
*"Krauthammer’s Take: Obama ‘Caved’ on Inspections, Now Iran Is Developing a Nuclear Weapon"
Read more at: **Krauthammer’s Take: Obama ‘Caved’ on Inspections, Now Iran Is Developing a Nuclear Weapon*





12. "...Obama had previously stated that “the deal we’ll accept” with Iran “is that they end their nuclear program” and abide by the U.N. resolutions that have been in place. Yet *more enrichment will continue with 5,000 centrifuges per decade and all restraints will end in 15 years.*

*.... none of Iran’s nuclear facilities, including the Fordow center will be closed,* as The Washington Post noted. Not one of the country’s 19,000 centrifuges will be dismantled. Tehran’s existing pile of enriched uranium will be “reduced” but not necessarily shipped out of the country. In effect, then, Iran’s nuclear infrastructure will remain intact ....." 
https://www.usnews.com/opinion/arti...ar-deal-is-an-unforgivable-betrayal-of-israel


----------



## francoHFW (Apr 6, 2019)

impuretrash said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...


You are brainwashed and baffled by BS... Fox and the demagogues are a disgrace.


----------



## impuretrash (Apr 6, 2019)

francoHFW said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...



Simple question. Are you for or against regime change in Iran? Your earlier post seemed to imply you were for a US-backed coup.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Apr 6, 2019)

francoHFW said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...




I quoted the Democrat house organ, the NYTimes, you fool.


I am, as usual, 100% correct, always, and the best you can do is 'is not, issssss nottttttttttt!!!!'

Words cannot limn the degree of how wrong you are.


----------



## francoHFW (Apr 6, 2019)

PoliticalChic said:


> 10. *"Obama's Unforgivable Betrayal*
> 
> *The president's nuclear accommodation of radical Islamist theocrats threatens Israel's survival.*
> [Obama] is no longer trying to stop Iran from going nuclear. “Never” has been slimmed down to 13 years – at best!"
> ...


And then we have another treaty for the next 15 years idiot. LOL poor America


----------



## MarathonMike (Apr 6, 2019)

BlackFlag said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > BlackFlag said:
> ...


Her post was spot on. Anyone with even a passing interest in American foreign policy knows Obama bent over backwards to re-energize and empower Iran. That fact alone makes Obama the most damaging President in modern history.


----------



## BlackFlag (Apr 6, 2019)

MarathonMike said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


Yeah Iwan is soo scawy 

Snowflake


----------



## francoHFW (Apr 6, 2019)

impuretrash said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...


I doubt it. I am for Iran electing moderates which will not happen until we stop confronting them like idiots. They are the youngest most educated country anywhere near there.


----------



## francoHFW (Apr 6, 2019)

francoHFW said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...


And we should stop messing with Venezuela t Sanctions are what have killed their economy as much as anything. They can't refine there oil anywhere now. For example


----------



## PoliticalChic (Apr 6, 2019)

BlackFlag said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> > BlackFlag said:
> ...




With no help from anyone else, you just proved a total lack of understanding of geopolitics.

Bet you lose arguments to garden tools.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Apr 6, 2019)

francoHFW said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...




" I am four Iran......"


OMG!!!!


----------



## MarathonMike (Apr 6, 2019)

BlackFlag said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> > BlackFlag said:
> ...


There is the Liberal mentality. Borders not a problem cuz I don't see it. Iran's not a problem cuz it doesn't affect me. China's not a problem cuz uhm I don't know what they do anyway.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Apr 6, 2019)

MarathonMike said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > MarathonMike said:
> ...




It goes beyond that rational explanation.

It is a deep and abiding fear of not agreeing with the Leftist mob.


----------



## westwall (Apr 6, 2019)

francoHFW said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...







So says the little hater dupe who is long on howard zinn propaganda, but real short on real historical fact.  You dipshits are all the same, you resent those who are successful and demand that government punish them because you are such a turd.  Grow up.


----------



## Natural Citizen (Apr 6, 2019)

These are the Persians. One of the oldest in civilization. Nobody's messing around with em. Nobody. Not seriously anyway. Maybe for show or something. That's about it.


----------



## francoHFW (Apr 6, 2019)

PoliticalChic said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> > BlackFlag said:
> ...


The wall is stupid. The Iran deal is it good deal duh. Pass a national ID card like the Democrats try every once in awhile like other modern countries have and it works.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Apr 7, 2019)

Natural Citizen said:


> These are the Persians. One of the oldest in civilization. Nobody's messing around with em. Nobody. Not seriously anyway. Maybe for show or something. That's about it.





After they invented chess, it's been downhill for 'em.

Democrat Jimmy Carter installing the Islamofascists put the coda on it.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Apr 7, 2019)

francoHFW said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > MarathonMike said:
> ...





"The Iran deal is it good deal duh. "


9. _*What benefit did America, or the world, accrue by awarding nuclear weapons to the world's worst state sponsor of terrorism?*_



Contrary to what has been the policy of the civilized world for half a century, the back-stabbing crypto-Muslim, Hussein *Obama, offers nuclear weapons to the 7th century savages of Iran.*

The Treaty on the *Non*-*Proliferation* of Nuclear Weapons, commonly known as the *Non*-*Proliferation*Treaty or NPT, is an international treaty whose objective is to prevent the spread of nuclear weapons and weapons technology, to promote cooperation in the peaceful uses of nuclear energy, and to further the goal of ...
*Treaty on the Non-Proliferation of Nuclear Weapons - Wikipedia*
Treaty on the Non-Proliferation of Nuclear Weapons - Wikipedia




Making Obama, a….
"war criminal.... a person who transgresses moral or civil law"
war criminal



And none of the mindless drones can find a way to explain or support this…..but continue to praise the war criminal.
That's a challenge.....let's see you try.


----------



## MarathonMike (Apr 7, 2019)

PoliticalChic said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


Obama was the consummate conman. Of all of the candidates who might have been America's first Black President, why did it have to be that anti-American, pro-Muslim Racist?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Apr 7, 2019)

MarathonMike said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...





I believe you may have been too kind to Hussein:


He is a dirt-eating low-life crypto-Islamist back-stabbing infanticide-supporting incompetent snake with an unbroken record of failure, both as a President and as a human being. And the most prodigious liar in presidential history.


----------



## WTH_Progs? (Apr 7, 2019)

Their greatest asset are beautiful women.  Just sayin'


----------



## francoHFW (Apr 7, 2019)

PoliticalChic said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


It doesn't give Iran nukes, it stops them from getting nukes for 15 years at least, brainwashed functional moron.


----------



## francoHFW (Apr 7, 2019)

PoliticalChic said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


It is just that you GOP dupes live on a whole nother planet. The proof is that no journalists or law enforcement in the world agree with your crap... And yes it is a right-wing conspiracy in America.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Apr 7, 2019)

francoHFW said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...





"The Iran deal is it good deal duh. "


9. _*What benefit did America, or the world, accrue by awarding nuclear weapons to the world's worst state sponsor of terrorism?*_


*You can run, but you can't hide, you oaf.*


----------



## francoHFW (Apr 7, 2019)

PoliticalChic said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


 the deal does not award nukes to Iran, brainwashed functional moron, just the opposite. Unbelievable. Here's a clue for you. When the UK France Germany Russia and China agree and we don't, we are wrong.


----------



## MarathonMike (Apr 7, 2019)

francoHFW said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...


Or you are wrong thinking those 5 countries have any better understanding of what Iran's intentions are than we do.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Apr 7, 2019)

francoHFW said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...






You claimed this:

"The Iran deal is it good deal duh. "


But when challenged....

9. _*What benefit did America, or the world, accrue by awarding nuclear weapons to the world's worst state sponsor of terrorism?*_
*

....you can't defend or explain it.


About time you changed your avi to "Windbag."*


----------



## PoliticalChic (Apr 7, 2019)

MarathonMike said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...





I know what Iran's intentions are......bet you do, too.


----------



## francoHFW (Apr 7, 2019)

PoliticalChic said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...


You parrot the same stupid garbage propaganda that got us into Iraq. The GOP is a total disaster everything they touch turns to s***. I pray Trump knows what he's doing, my guess is we'll be back in Great recession soon.... The world economy is still fragile from your 2008 disaster.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Apr 7, 2019)

francoHFW said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > MarathonMike said:
> ...




Get lost, windbag.


Don't come back until you're prepared to defend your post.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Apr 8, 2019)

Obama, Iran's greatest asset, insisted that Iran- the world's greatest state sponsor of terrorism- be guaranteed nuclear weapons.


After he ran on the very opposite position. But...he is the most prodigious liar ever to defile the White House....


Evidently, he favors a religion very different from the one on which this nation was founded.


More evidence of the damage the Obama presidency has done:

*"The Latest: US labels Iran’s Guard a terrorist organization*
Administration officials have said the step will further isolate Iran and make clear that the U.S. won’t tolerate Iran’s continued support for rebel groups and others that destabilize the Middle East."
The Latest: Iran wants US Mideast forces labeled 'terrorist'



Hussein Obama went so far in the opposite direction that he obstructed law enforcement from charging Iran/Hezbollah in the sale of $1 billion of cocaine in the United States.

And that sale, of course, funded IEDs that killed and maimed US soldiers.


----------



## caddo kid (Apr 8, 2019)

BlackFlag said:


> Is Trump still sharing nuclear secrets with the terrorist state of Saudi Arabia?




Great point; 15 of the 19 9/11 perps were Saudis & yet  the US Government just keeps offering the terrorists in Saudi Arabia free blow job after free blow job.
Must feel real good to be a Saudi .........


----------



## caddo kid (Apr 8, 2019)

francoHFW said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > MarathonMike said:
> ...




Great points all & just look what IKE did in 1953; he signed off on Operation AJAX. What a fucking big ass mistake that was. Truman knew better. Then IKE has the nerve to offer US a warning in 1961 about the very abuses that he himself committed. GOP leaders in The White House seem to really have two minds, both of which don't seem to function worth a fuck.


----------



## francoHFW (Apr 8, 2019)

PoliticalChic said:


> Obama, Iran's greatest asset, insisted that Iran- the world's greatest state sponsor of terrorism- be guaranteed nuclear weapons.
> 
> 
> After he ran on the very opposite position. But...he is the most prodigious liar ever to defile the White House....
> ...


What color is the sky on your planet, super duper? How to argue with a brainwashed functional moron....


----------



## PoliticalChic (Apr 8, 2019)

francoHFW said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Obama, Iran's greatest asset, insisted that Iran- the world's greatest state sponsor of terrorism- be guaranteed nuclear weapons.
> ...






Did you post this?

"The Iran deal is it good deal duh. "


Now see if you can get your hoof out of your mouth, and prove it.


9. _*What benefit did America, or the world, accrue by awarding nuclear weapons to the world's worst state sponsor of terrorism?*_


*You can run, but you can't hide, you oaf.*


----------



## Claudette (Apr 8, 2019)

Iran's greatest assets??

That's easy. It was Barry and Kerry. They unfroze the billions and gave those billions back to Iran. Iran then used that money to fund every terrorist organization in the world and they sure as shit kept their Nuke program going.

Barry and Kerry?? They get the assets gold medal.


----------



## francoHFW (Apr 8, 2019)

Claudette said:


> Iran's greatest assets??
> 
> That's easy. It was Barry and Kerry. They unfroze the billions and gave those billions back to Iran. Iran then used that money to fund every terrorist organization in the world and they sure as shit kept their Nuke program going.
> 
> Barry and Kerry?? They get the assets gold medal.


as always, you super duper is have no evidence of this and everyone else in the world disagrees with you. Does full of s*** ring a bell? LOL


----------



## Claudette (Apr 8, 2019)

francoHFW said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > Iran's greatest assets??
> ...



Sure. We see full of shit with each and every one of your posts.

You sure are a whinny little shit.


----------



## francoHFW (Apr 8, 2019)

Claudette said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Claudette said:
> ...


Everyone in the world who is not brainwashed by your GOP propaganda machine thinks you are nuts LOL. the money given to Iran was theirs, we confiscated it 39 years ago....the agreement with them means they can't make weapons-grade uranium or nukes for 15 years. That is the exact opposite of giving them the go-ahead to make nukes. Incredible propaganda garbage you people believe....


----------



## PoliticalChic (Apr 8, 2019)

francoHFW said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...





Did you post this?

"The Iran deal is it good deal duh. "



Soooo.....why can't you defend it?



Sure looks like I rammed those words back down your lying throat.


----------



## francoHFW (Apr 8, 2019)

PoliticalChic said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Claudette said:
> ...


Hilarious, brainwashed functional moron. Should read the Iran deal is a good deal duh.
Not a giant conspiracy against you dumbass.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Apr 8, 2019)

francoHFW said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...



_*What benefit did America, or the world, accrue by awarding nuclear weapons to the world's worst state sponsor of terrorism?*_
_*

You have no answer, do you, you dunce.*_


----------



## Claudette (Apr 8, 2019)

PoliticalChic said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



Well he is a dunce. A liberal dunce. Nuff said.


----------



## francoHFW (Apr 8, 2019)

Claudette said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...


doesn't it bother you that the only people who agree with you in the entire world is an orange con man, bought off Republican hypocrites, and Fox network Rupert Murdoch newspapers and demagogues like Rush Limbaugh who have no experience at anything but being a cokehead DJ High School grad fool? Every respected newspaper and media Outlet around the world and law enforcement just can't believe you people....


----------



## basquebromance (Apr 13, 2019)

Trump's latest Iran move could jeopardize U.S. troops


----------



## PoliticalChic (Apr 13, 2019)

basquebromance said:


> Trump's latest Iran move could jeopardize U.S. troops




What do you suppose Iran with nuclear weapons would do?


----------



## basquebromance (Apr 13, 2019)

PoliticalChic said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > Trump's latest Iran move could jeopardize U.S. troops
> ...


nothing


----------



## PoliticalChic (Apr 13, 2019)

basquebromance said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > basquebromance said:
> ...




I didn't ask you what your intelligence is, I asked how dangerous a nuclear Iran would be.


----------



## basquebromance (Apr 13, 2019)

PoliticalChic said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


not dangerous in the least. not a smidgen of danger!


----------



## PoliticalChic (Apr 13, 2019)

basquebromance said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > basquebromance said:
> ...





*"US: Iran still the 'leading state sponsor of terror'*
Annual State Department report admonishes Tehran for assisting 'terrorists' as attacks down for second year in a row."
US: Iran still the 'leading state sponsor of terror'



*"America Has Declared Iran’s Islamic Revolutionary Guard Corps a Terrorist Organization*
It was time to hold them accountable."
America Has Declared Iran’s Islamic Revolutionary Guard Corps a Terrorist Organization



Sooo......we can pretty much agree that you're a moron, huh?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Apr 25, 2019)

Iran lost its greatest asset, when the Muslim President left office....

....but this problem is nothing less than biblical....


*"Desert Locust Swarms Threaten Iranian Farmlands*
April 23, 2019

Radio Farda






A Kuwaiti vendor shows a locust, sold as food, at a market in Kuwait City on February 21, 2019.


Rafsanjan MP Ahmad Mohammadi Anaraki, said on April 22, however, that the attacking swarms will leave the country in May, but if they lay eggs before leaving, Iran will replace the Arabian peninsula as the hub of voracious desert locusts.

On the same day, the head of the Iranian Plant Protection Organization (IPPO) also announced that the agricultural jihad minister had asked the interior ministry to call the governors of six southern provinces to establish a crisis headquarters exclusively for fighting the invasive locusts.

According to the agricultural ministry’s website, Mohammad Reza Dargahi said the desert locusts have severely contaminated the provinces of Bushehr, Fars, Hormozgan, Khuzestan, and Sistan and Baluchestan, as well as southern parts of Iran's largest province, Kerman."
Desert Locust Swarms Threaten Iranian Farmlands




Perhaps they can use the nukes that Obama guaranteed them on the locust.....


.....can deaths of the first born be far behind???


----------



## PoliticalChic (May 16, 2019)

PoliticalChic said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...





Today, Senator Cruz saying what I have been posting for several years:

“Sen. Cruz: If the State Department Believes It Is a Good Idea to Allow Iran to Do Nuclear Research in a Bunker Designed to Create Weapons of Mass Destruction, the American People Are Entitled to Know That

*QUESTIONS STATE DEPARTMENT’S CONTINUED IMPLEMENTATION OF OBAMA-IRAN NUCLEAR DEAL *IN SENATE FOREIGN RELATIONS COMMITTEE HEARING”                                     
Sen. Cruz: If the State Department Believes It Is a Good Idea to Allow Iran to Do Nuclear Research in a Bunker Designed to Create Weapons of Mass Destruction, the American People Are Entitled to Know That | Ted Cruz | U.S. Senator for Texas


----------



## Siete (May 16, 2019)

Trump is a dumbass

his bots are chickenshits - Iran with nukes ... 

his  ONLY  asset is Congress and a short leash  ....


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jan 6, 2020)

PoliticalChic said:


> As the saying goes, ‘There’s none so blind as one who will not see.’ Proving it, there are those who pretend not to know the identity of the thread title. They are known as Democrats/Leftists.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





*"Looking at Obama's Failures Differently

*
No time in our history has the existence of a fifth column, populated by government officials from inside and outside the government, posed a greater threat to our national security than it does now.
...if we ascribe his intentions towards Iran differently, then we are left with an entirely different perspective from which to view the current situation.


If we couple a description of Obama’s actions to the results of his actions we could say that what he did was helpful to Iran’s military objectives.

One might even be able to conjecture that the recent Iranian attacks against US assets are being spurred on by the likes of John Kerry and Barack Obama...
The entire basis for giving Iran $1.3 billion cash on the tarmac in the middle of the night was based on a lie. The additional $150 billion return of confiscated assets was simply a gift.



If we look at recent past events in the Middle East, and don’t look at Obama’s financial largesse towards Iran as a way to bring them to the table and halt nuclear proliferation, but instead look at it exactly as it appears, then his policy was a way of supporting and emboldening a better funded and more militarily expansive Iran."
Looking at Obama's Failures Differently


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jan 6, 2020)




----------



## ph3iron (Jan 6, 2020)

PoliticalChic said:


> As the saying goes, ‘There’s none so blind as one who will not see.’ Proving it, there are those who pretend not to know the identity of the thread title. They are known as Democrats/Leftists.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can't resist. The Hussein can we?
So, Iran 5000 years old 2 wars
Our slave owner country 300 years old, 275 wars?
I guess you believe O gave them cash at nightfall?
Ps it was theirs darlin


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jan 6, 2020)

ph3iron said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > As the saying goes, ‘There’s none so blind as one who will not see.’ Proving it, there are those who pretend not to know the identity of the thread title. They are known as Democrats/Leftists.
> ...





Wait.....you're not seriously doubting that Hussein is and has always been a Muslim asset.....are you?????


Even you can't be this dumb.....can  you?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jan 6, 2020)

No one gives the world's worst state sponsor of terrorism pallets of cash any more than one gives the murder back his gun because he bought it with his own money.

You really are an imbecile, huh?

Bet you get tired of hearing that from everyone.


----------



## francoHFW (Jan 6, 2020)

PoliticalChic said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > As the saying goes, ‘There’s none so blind as one who will not see.’ Proving it, there are those who pretend not to know the identity of the thread title. They are known as Democrats/Leftists.
> ...


That is how you make progress with a country with diplomacy. Another couple of years ago treating them like humans and I believe the moderates would have been elected. As opposed to this incredible idiocy pissing contest with the orange clown.


----------



## francoHFW (Jan 6, 2020)

PoliticalChic said:


> No one gives the world's worst state sponsor of terrorism pallets of cash any more than one gives the murder back his gun because he bought it with his own money. It was their money. And how it was paid is irrelevant. Brainwashed functional moron.
> 
> You really are an imbecile, huh?
> 
> Bet you get tired of hearing that from everyone.


It was there money. That is how you make progress with diplomacy a couple more years and moderates would have been elected over there. The youngest and best educated Muslim country by far.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jan 7, 2020)

francoHFW said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...





You imbecile!!!!


There are no moderates, and never were any.



Ben Rhodes made it up under Obama's directions.....and admitted it!!!!!!!!




It was a story Obama made up and Ben Rhodes admitted.....here, in the NYTimes....


*"Rhodes’s innovative campaign* to sell the Iran deal is likely to be a model for how future administrations explain foreign policy to Congress and the public. The way in which most Americans have heard the story of the Iran deal presented — that the Obama administration began seriously engaging with Iranian officials in 2013 in order to take advantage of a new political reality in Iran, which came about because of elections that brought moderates to power in that country — *was largely manufactured for the purpose for selling the deal. Even where the particulars of that story are true, the implications that readers and viewers are encouraged to take away from those particulars are often misleading or false.*



Obama’s closest advisers always understood him to be eager to do a deal with Iran as far back as 2012, and even since the beginning of his presidency. “It’s the center of the arc,” Rhodes explained to me two days after the deal, officially known as the Joint Comprehensive Plan of Action, was implemented. He then checked off the ways in which the administration’s foreign-policy aims and priorities converged on Iran. “We don’t have to kind of be in cycles of conflict if we can find other ways to resolve these issues,” he said. “We can do things that challenge the conventional thinking that, you know, ‘AIPAC doesn’t like this,’ or ‘the Israeli government doesn’t like this,’ or ‘the gulf countries don’t like it.’ It’s the possibility of improved relations with adversaries. It’s nonproliferation. So all these threads that the president’s been spinning — and I mean that not in the press sense — for almost a decade, they kind of all converged around Iran.”



*In the narrative that Rhodes shaped, the “story” of the Iran deal began in 2013, when a “moderate” faction inside the Iranian regime* led by Hassan Rouhani beat regime “hard-liners” in an election and then began to pursue a policy of “openness,” which included a newfound willingness to negotiate the dismantling of its illicit nuclear-weapons program. The president set out the timeline himself in his speech announcing the nuclear deal on July 14, 2015: “Today, after two years of negotiations, the United States, together with our international partners, has achieved something that decades of animosity has not.” While the president’s statement was technically accurate — there had in fact been two years of formal negotiations leading up to the signing of the J.C.P.O.A. — it was also actively misleading, because the most meaningful part of the negotiations with Iran had begun in mid-2012, many months before Rouhani and the “moderate” camp were chosen in an election among candidates handpicked by Iran’s supreme leader, the Ayatollah Ali Khamenei. The idea that there was a new reality in Iran was politically useful to the Obama administration. By obtaining broad public currency for the thought that there was a significant split in the regime, and that the administration was reaching out to moderate-minded Iranians who wanted peaceful relations with their neighbors and with America, Obama was able to evade what might have otherwise been a divisive but clarifying debate over the actual policy choices that his administration was making. By eliminating the fuss about Iran’s nuclear program, the administration hoped to eliminate a source of structural tension between the two countries, which would create the space for America to disentangle itself from its established system of alliances with countries like Saudi Arabia, Egypt, Israel and Turkey. With one bold move, the administration would effectively begin the process of a large-scale disengagement from the Middle East.

The nerve center for the selling of the Iran deal to Congress, which took place in a concentrated three-month period between July and September of last year, was located inside the White House, and is referred to by its former denizens as “the war room.”

....Rhodes’s war room did its work on Capitol Hill and with reporters. In the spring of last year, legions of arms-control experts began popping up at think tanks and on social media, and then became key sources for hundreds of often-clueless reporters. “We created an echo chamber,” he admitted, when I asked him to explain the onslaught of freshly minted experts cheerleading for the deal. “They were saying things that validated what we had given them to say.”
The Aspiring Novelist Who Became Obama’s Foreign-Policy Guru


. His lack of conventional real-world experience of the kind that normally precedes responsibility for the fate of nations — like military or diplomatic service, or even a master’s degree in international relations, rather than creative writing — is still startling. Ibid.







You swallowed every lie......


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jan 7, 2020)

francoHFW said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > No one gives the world's worst state sponsor of terrorism pallets of cash any more than one gives the murder back his gun because he bought it with his own money. It was their money. And how it was paid is irrelevant. Brainwashed functional moron.
> ...




No one gives the world's worst state sponsor of terrorism pallets of cash any more than one gives the murder back his gun because he bought it with his own money. It was their money. And how it was paid is irrelevant. Brainwashed functional moron.

You really are an imbecile, huh?

Bet you get tired of hearing that from everyone.


----------



## francoHFW (Jan 8, 2020)

PoliticalChic said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


Spam much? You're hilarious. Tell moderator to allow autofill please on login


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jan 9, 2020)

francoHFW said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...




What does that have to do with the post you linked to?


----------



## Likkmee (Jan 9, 2020)

Like every other country on this Ball of Shit none of this has anything to do with real people. It's their owners and the dumb motherfuckers they hand guns, planes and tanks to blindly follow their orders. Meatheads. I hope they're careful because if Meatheads show up "just following orders' they'll be in for some serious shit


----------



## francoHFW (Jan 9, 2020)

PoliticalChic said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


My smart phone won't type and at the moment I can only login for about a minute and a half please tell moderator. Obama did nothing wrong with the Iran deal and it made it impossible for them to have nukes for 15 years and easily my smartphone won't type and at the moment I can only login for about a minute and a half please tell moderator. Obama did nothing wrong with the Iran deal and it made it impossible for them to have nukes or 15 years and easily renewed. It also has that Echo effect Ain't Life exciting question words you say okay I go to another political Forum. Com


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jan 10, 2020)

francoHFW said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...






No Obamunist has been able to provide a cogent answer to this simple query?

What benefit did America, or the world, accrue by Obama's guaranteeing nuclear weapons to the world's worst state sponsor of terrorism?



Bet you can't either.


----------



## francoHFW (Jan 10, 2020)

PoliticalChic said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


Never happened, absolutely ridiculous propaganda. But thanks for giving away Syria and Iraq to Russia and Iran great job.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jan 10, 2020)

francoHFW said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...




Wanna claim water being we 'never happened' too?


----------



## francoHFW (Jan 11, 2020)

PoliticalChic said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


Water being? LOL I only have 2 minutes a day so make it snappy. None of your phony scandals happens the rich pay the same percentage in taxes as you do and we are being screwed everyday. By your scumbag propagandizing GOP


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jan 11, 2020)

francoHFW said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...





To the point: either you are a liar, who simply advances every lie that you know are lies, or you are the dumbest of human being (and I'm being generous here)....


Obama greenlighted nuclear weapons and missiles for Iran
He paid cash for their terrorism activities
There never were any inspections allowed
There never were any 'moderates' 
Oh....and you hate America and its founding.


Five for five, huh?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jan 13, 2020)

PoliticalChic said:


> As the saying goes, ‘There’s none so blind as one who will not see.’ Proving it, there are those who pretend not to know the identity of the thread title. They are known as Democrats/Leftists.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

